# PREWAR CWC Roadmaster Fenders...?...?...?



## 41OLDSTEED (Oct 28, 2012)

I Recently Picked up a Prewar 41 CWC Roadmaster Bent Tank Frame from Scrubbinrims...I was wondering which style fender braces these would have came with...?...I've seen alot of CWC Postwar Bikes with the curved braces...Did the Prewar Use these or Just a Straight brace type...


----------



## jpromo (Oct 28, 2012)

I know I've seen some late prewar bicycles (40-41ish) featuring the curved braces. I don't know which years for sure but they did have them on some bicycles.


----------



## slick (Oct 28, 2012)

This is my 1941 Roadmaster with Speedking badge and decal. It's all original down to the 41 dated morrow hub. Hope this helps?


----------



## tobytyler (Oct 28, 2012)

here is my 1941 /42 with curved braces roadmaster supream i have a 1941 dog leg crank; chainrain bearings and chain if you need one thanks toby tyler


----------



## fatbike (Oct 30, 2012)

Nice bike Slick!     Phil would know the fender question for sure.


----------



## Mole (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm sure others will chime in but to my knowledge cuerved braces were a pre-war only... almost an option...

Some bikes I've seen have had straight and some had curved braces. I seems like they weren't all that particular about it and just used what felt right that day. Then again, it may have been a "distributor only" thing where some companies may not have wanted to pay the extra dollar/ bike that the curved braces cost.

My 1938/39


----------

